# Important: Another Maltese in shelter at Downey, CA.



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm totally embarrassed. I came on this forum to catch up and share Cody's Birthday. I'm just NOW seeing the thread about Snuggles. I still haven't found the thread on Daisy to know what is going on with her. I will donate to Snuggles. Can someone please give me the correct link for the Snuggles donation? Is there a special link? 

I started to check on the animal shelter in Downey, CA. I see it's close to Compton.  I'm thinking this is a very depressed area. Why aren't they closed down?! If not closed down, can this be reported, so, what happens to Snuggles doesn't happen again to another dog?!!! 

I'm starting this thread....as, I went checking not only on the area and the shelter...but, found this Maltese. There are a couple others there, too. Can we get this Maltese out of there NOW?!!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Downey, CA | 12-04844


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

suzimalteselover said:


> I'm totally embarrassed. I came on this forum to catch up and share Cody's Birthday. I'm just NOW seeing the thread about Snuggles. I still haven't found the thread on Daisy to know what is going on with her. I will donate to Snuggles. Can someone please give me the correct link for the Snuggles donation? Is there a special link?
> 
> I started to check on the animal shelter in Downey, CA. I see it's close to Compton.  I'm thinking this is a very depressed area. Why aren't they closed down?! If not closed down, can this be reported, so, what happens to Snuggles doesn't happen again to another dog?!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Suzi ...

For the beginning of Daisy's story ... first scroll down on the Forum list to Rescues. Then scroll down under the rescue threads until you see an 8/7/11 post by allheart ... URGENT From there you can scroll back up and follow posts about Daisy.

I was hoping that somehow we could start by reaching the local media more ... but, I don't know what is the best way to do that. What do you think?

Something has to be done because this is getting so depressing. And, it is making me so angry that this so called shelter (and, others) are getting away with this.

Please don't be embarrassed about sharing Cody's special day. :tender: We all need to celebrate our fluff babies special day. Just like the poor babies in the shelters deserve celebration to be out of those hellish holes.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Marie. I sent a PM to Bronnie about the Maltese I just found on Petfinder that is in the same shelter Snuggles was. Honestly, all their dogs looked matted and very thin. The dogs look terrified in the photos. I got such an eerie feeling looking at all the pets at the Downey shelter. I will think on this shelter issue. I know when I visit Laguna Beach, CA. The residents there are very big on donating to their local shelter and they all rescue. I still haven't met anyone there that has gone to a breeder. So, I'm wondering if communties like that could somehow....someway help. I'm half way across the country. What does AMA rescue think? I just want to ensure that the Downey shelter is either closed or needs to clean house. 

Oh, I'm embarrassed because, I didn't see anything about Snuggles or Daisy on facebook.  Thank you, Marie, for the info on where to find the Daisy thread. I saw several there, but, wasn't sure where to start.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Suzie, please don't feel bad at all, And sweet kisses to the Birhday girl.

Here is the best link for the AMA, you can donate via paypal, if you can. Prayers, spreading the word, does wonders as well.

PLEASE don't feel bad at all.

Trust me, I had my head in the sand. 

Here is the link, and much love to you and the birhday girl.

American Maltese Association


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I pm'd Bron about this Maltese in the downey shelter. I need to PM Edie to make sure she sees this Maltese that doesn't look cared for there, either. The link is in my first post. This is what I'm thinking.....I need to get the Downey Shelter reported for abuse/neglect. Or, have they been reported. We CAN'T have another Snuggles happen. I have a sick feeling this has happened there before...but, nobody knew about it. Thanks to Bron for being diligent and returning there to find Snuggles. My best friend just told me some fosters wouldn't even step foot in that part of town. Ugh. I have to do something so we don't have another Snuggles. There's no reason for what happened to him! Soap, bleach, and water doesn't cost the state much to clean floors. The staff is being lazy....neglectful. Heck, I've bought cheap scissors to cut out matts from dogs I've found before having a pet. Why did this happen? It shouldn't have. There was absolutely no reason for Snuggles to get to that point. The staff should be charged with animal neglect and cruelty, imo. I'm going to contact our exectutive director here at our local shelter for help in whom I need to contact. Maybe, Bron can send that video to the shelter's partnering charity sponsors?! So, they can see what's really going on there!

Look at this Maltese they have now....http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20555739


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking to see if anyone checked on this sweet little one?
The picture they took isn't helping him,but I bet there's a sweet baby under all that..just waiting to be saved...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Just checking to see if anyone checked on this sweet little one?
> The picture they took isn't helping him,but I bet there's a sweet baby under all that..just waiting to be saved...


I agree, Michelle. 

Can we save him?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Its so hard being so far away I feel we all want to help but we are so far away. Donations and fosters are the key for AMA rescue. Gosh I wish I lived closer the pics bring me to tears.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been in contact with Edie on this Maltese. I guess this isn't the same shelter Snuggles was in, but, another shelter in Downey. It's confusing to me. We are to watch to see if he gets adopted...if he doesn't....she wants to know about it, as the date gets closer. Please, feel free to help me with this...I feel like I'm being pulled in a million directions this wkend. 

I don't know...I'm confused. This Maltese is located at SEAACA where I thought Snuggles was located, too. It looks like I need to call the shelter to see when his euthanasia date is.....he's been available since Aug. 17th. Or, does anyone know what their timeline is? I'm pushing this...because, I don't want another Snuggles case from this place. This pic is disturbing...he's a black/brown Maltese.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks really filthy and matted and I bet he's uncomfortable too. He looks like he could get sick and w all that fur,no would notice?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I looked at his pics also and think he many be a Lhasa or Shitzu with the black and white. It is so very hard to tell when they are sooo filty. I have sent my fosters in to look at the dogs listed as Maltese and not one of them will look anything like one. 
I will share this link with the gal that does Lhasa rescue too, just to check.
L.A. does have a large number of rescues of small dogs and they all do a super job of getting the dogs out that are most needed. 
If this is Downey and not SEAACA , then they may clip this dog and make him look better. 
Please just keep an eye on him and if we get any dogs adopted we might be able to go check him out. I cant take a black and white Maltese though. We have to do our best to get purebred Maltese for the AMA. Hard to do tell when they are a mess though. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I looked at his pics also and think he many be a Lhasa or Shitzu with the black and white. It is so very hard to tell when they are sooo filty. I have sent my fosters in to look at the dogs listed as Maltese and not one of them will look anything like one.
> I will share this link with the gal that does Lhasa rescue too, just to check.
> L.A. does have a large number of rescues of small dogs and they all do a super job of getting the dogs out that are most needed.
> If this is Downey and not SEAACA , then they may clip this dog and make him look better.
> Please just keep an eye on him and if we get any dogs adopted we might be able to go check him out. I cant take a black and white Maltese though. We have to do our best to get purebred Maltese for the AMA. Hard to do tell when they are a mess though. Hugs,Edie


I was thinking the coloring didn't sound anything like a Maltese. I hope on of the small dog rescues can help. He's so pathetic looking. :smcry:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I looked at his pics also and think he many be a Lhasa or Shitzu with the black and white. It is so very hard to tell when they are sooo filty. I have sent my fosters in to look at the dogs listed as Maltese and not one of them will look anything like one.
> I will share this link with the gal that does Lhasa rescue too, just to check.
> L.A. does have a large number of rescues of small dogs and they all do a super job of getting the dogs out that are most needed.
> If this is Downey and not SEAACA , then they may clip this dog and make him look better.
> Please just keep an eye on him and if we get any dogs adopted we might be able to go check him out. I cant take a black and white Maltese though. We have to do our best to get purebred Maltese for the AMA. Hard to do tell when they are a mess though. Hugs,Edie


I found him on the SEAACA website. I will call tomorrow and try to find out more information. Thank you for sending the link to Lhasa rescue, Edie. This particular "Maltese" mix looked to be in the worst condition, so, that's why I posted him here. Thank you, Edie.


----------

